# Hiring Driver With Car



## tracyrenee70 (Feb 22, 2014)

I am new to the Al Ain Area and looking to hire a full time driver. Any suggestions? I am using the taxi now but trying to get someone more affordable.


----------



## Carny6457 (Jan 28, 2014)

I will soon be in Al Ain. What are the cabs charging there?
Connect in the Yahoo group "alainexpats". When you post, use IMO (in search of). 
Check wwwdot niala dot com
Search Facebook for groups Al Ain . I think there is a swap and shop group you may be able to do ISO post.

David


----------

